# Smoker cover



## Patrickio (Jan 1, 2018)

I just got a Old Country BBQ Pit Smokehouse Vertical Smoker and cannot find a cover.  Dimensions are 26 x 26 x 70 high.  Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## richard cameron (Jan 1, 2018)

If you are willing to pay for one, I bought a cover for my offset smoker from a company called CoverUs.  They are based in New York, and they did a good job.

Here is a link to their website.  http://coverus.com/


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 1, 2018)

If your looking for a temporary cover to protect it from the elements until you find a good cover. Try a plastic garbage bag.

Chris


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 1, 2018)

There are a bunch of smokers of cabinet design that you can get covers for.. not sure about one almost 6 feet tall though..  I was gonna say to get a tarp and 3 bungee cords.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2018)

Yea, a heavy duty garbage bag over the top & a large tarp to cover the whole thing.
You can secure the tarp with clamps or bungee's. Or yo can do as said above & have one custom made.
Al


----------



## entourageguy (Jan 11, 2018)

go see a local boat top guy.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 14, 2018)

Me and Johnny B have the same-o same-o Brinkman Smoker-Bar-B-Que.
I have this 55 gallon chemical drum with the top cut out.
I pulled my Bradley Smoke Generator off the side, put it inside, and put the other stuff inside the little R2D2, then plunked the plastic drum down over it and Wa-La!
Heavy dooty cover for the "wet" season.

Ordinarily, that drum is used to hold crushed aluminum cans. But I made a run and it, and two 32 gallon can's are empty now. They have holes I punched in them to let air circulate and keep my cans dried out.
(They ding me for wet cans. But not for the 1 or 2 pea gravel crushed inside them...) :p
Cheater, cheater, punkin eater!

Looks like dis:







A long time ago, I actually grafted 3 drums together to make a tall chamber. I used it as a sawdust separator for my wood shop.
But I had access to free empty plastic chemical drums from work.
If your smoker would fit inside a plastic drum cut at the first line, stuck over another with the top cut off and the bottom cut off, you could stack up a hum-dinger of a house for your smoker.


----------



## Smokehouse Smoker (Feb 11, 2018)

Patrickio said:


> I just got a Old Country BBQ Pit Smokehouse Vertical Smoker and cannot find a cover.  Dimensions are 26 x 26 x 70 high.  Anyone have a suggestion?


 I purchased this one, after shopping for a month, it seems to be a pretty good fit.
       Classic Accessories 55-857-051501-00 Veranda Square Smoker Cover,...
Sold by: Amazon.com
$44.00


----------



## mikesys (Dec 21, 2018)

I bought a classic accessories large sofa cover for my Yoder smokers loaded Wichita.  I caught a good sale on Amazon, it was $41 and some change.  It fits very well and looks like it was made for the offset smoker.  I have one on my weber genesis also, it has held up well here in Iowa going on 2.5 years now.


----------



## AmazonDon703 (Feb 9, 2019)

Patrickio said:


> I just got a Old Country BBQ Pit Smokehouse Vertical Smoker and cannot find a cover.  Dimensions are 26 x 26 x 70 high.  Anyone have a suggestion?


How are you liking The smokehouse?  do you feel like it that you're getting enough smoke on your protein?


----------



## Smokehouse Smoker (Mar 26, 2019)

I purchased this one, after shopping for a month, it seems to be a pretty good fit.
Classic Accessories 55-857-051501-00 Veranda Square Smoker Cover,...
Sold by: Amazon.com
$44.00


----------

